# Assassin's Crossing



## Tyler (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2007/11/05

Thank you Ubisoft... <3


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 6, 2007)

GAH I didn't see you made a topic in here.... I had posted tis in off topic for some reason....  

Anyway I would totally buy that game.  Honestly I would love to take out those who don't weed around their own house....


----------



## yasuharu (Nov 6, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> GAH I didn't see you made a topic in here.... I had posted tis in off topic for some reason....
> 
> Anyway I would totally buy that game.  Honestly I would love to take out those who don't weed around their own house....


 That might actually get me interested in the AC games again...  Take people out in the game, then take their stuff...


----------



## .moof (Nov 18, 2007)

This will happen when the Toronto Maple Leafs actually win in the NHL.

Aka never.  :r


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> This will happen when the Toronto Maple Leafs actually win in the NHL.
> 
> Aka never.  :r


 I believe you mistook the Toronto Maple Leafs for the Montreal Canadiens there buddy


----------

